# The N1 vs std Piston question



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

So i have been looking into N1 pistons and have realised the size of the rings is actually smaller then the Std rb26dett pistons, normal piston rings are at 1.45mm roughly there was some dirt on the ring, and the N1 piston rings are at 1.2mm thick is this the only difference with N1 pistons ?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

no, the N1 pistons are different on the underside also. I cant remember off the top of my head what it is. I think more oil cooling? Defo different tho as i have compared with my own eyes. 

Also a N1 piston can take 2 bar + of boost compared to the stock pistons of around 1.4 bar due to the ringlands being stronger. Might be why the rings are thinner :thumbsup:

Both pistons look the same from above tho.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Will look into that again thanks for that info, will go and have a look at the std and N1 pistons ive got .


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

mattysupra is correct.

The N1 pistons are alot better than the stock ones they hold for higher RPMs and are alot better in general. I suggest them for people that dont want to go over 650hp and are going for big low mounts.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

N1 pistons are made from better material, run the lower friction rings and are very quiet even when cold. Good choice on a 550/600bhp motor.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

so the N1 pistons it will be, i really didnt want to be throwing some forgies in my engine and i didnt want a noisy engine when cold.
I have 5 good ones but need to get 1 more good one any one have a good second hand N1 piston ?
Might have to buy a new instead ?
Thanks abbey there good advice much appreciated...


----------

